# My Evil, Evil 'Sona



## HiveMindFury (Jan 3, 2010)

Name: Carcaron (I've yet to come up with a decent surname)
Age: Immortal
Sex: Male
Species: Daemon. Formerly Akarian.
Height: Shorter than an average human
Weight: Very light

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: No hair. No fur.
- Markings: No real markings, has a smooth grey colour
- Eye colour: Red
- Other features: Three curved green horns. Two are on top of the skull and medium size. One is mid forehead and small. Three long tails, each tipped with a spike roughly the size of a short sword. Sharp claws on his fingers, and a lot of vicious teeth in his mouth
Behaviour and Personality: Aggressive, murderous, sadistic, and monstrously intelligent. Very ambitious.

Skills: Stealth. Speed. Assassination. Close combat. Magic.
Weaknesses: Short temper. Vulnerable to Star Iron. Can be overconfident at times.

Likes: Killing, maiming, slaughtering, etc.
Dislikes: Any force of purity or goodness. Dragons.

History: If I told you that, I'd be giving away the plot to the books that I'm writing.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: No clothing
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3215904/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1617198/

Both contain bloody violence.

Goal: Ascending to be a god and taking over the world
Profession: Favoured servant of the Trickster God
Personal quote: I bring you only DEATH! :twisted:
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2wzpfPFBlw
Birthdate: Should really look into that, make a timeline for his world...
Star sign: Again, should look into it, make some Star Signs

Favourite food: Anything raw and dripping with blood (he doesn't need food to survive)
Favourite drink: The blood of the innocent mixed with their slowly corrupting souls (it's _that_ that he needs to survive)
Favourite location: The Mortal Realms. Though The Furnace (Hell) is heaven for daemons, they all long for the Mortal Realms.
Favourite weather: One of his spells conjures a bloody thunderstorm, raining down either boiling blood, or sickeningly cold blood, while bolts of black lightning tear into the ground, leaving craters filled with the screaming skulls of the damned.
Favourite colour: Black, he is, after all, a daemon of the night.

Least liked food: Anything cooked
Least liked drink: Holy Water. For him it's like drinking acid.
Least liked location: The Furnace. Though he loves the place, he can't wait to get back to the mortal realms.
Least liked weather: Sunshine.

Favourite person: The King of the Dargul (Dark Elves). He's exactly the kind of twisted, sadistic bastard that appeals to Carcaron, and he is a powerful ally.
Least liked person: His nemesis, Edwin, Chosen of the Gods.
Friends: Rosenkreuz (though this is only on FA, not in the narrative)
Relations: Had several sisters. Now has two brothers who were ripped from his very flesh and now fight alongside him. Also has a great tide of hybrid offspring.
Enemies: Pretty much everyone who refuses to join him.
Significant other: Has no desire for a significant other
Orientation: Asexual. Desires only war and power.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2010)

Thankfully, you live in a sci-fi Universe & Telnac lives in a futuristic one.  Otherwise, he'd be obligated to kick your dragon-hating demonic ass.  

(Well, no.  Lacking any weapons, Telnac would have to sit on the sidelines rooting for whoever does manage to kick your ass. )


----------



## HiveMindFury (Jan 4, 2010)

Well it's actually a fantasy universe, but that's not the point XD

And I'd like to see Telnac try! Carcaron's destroyed countless dragons, and he's very good at it! Besides, he's got a good reason for hating dragons... they killed everyone who meant anything to him, and set him on the path to damnation. So really he should be thanking them!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2010)

HiveMindFury said:


> Well it's actually a fantasy universe, but that's not the point XD


Gaah.  Yeah, that's what I meant.  That's what I get for posting when I can't sleep.

And yeah, Telnac would get his butt kicked for sure.  He has all sorts of cool abilities, but they're all designed for making life as an android dragon practical in the 22nd Century, not fighting demons.  When fighting damned near anything, Telnac's strategy is simple: run away!!!  (Teleportation device, don't fail me now!)


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a strong doubt that Carcaron (Cool name, by the way.) has dealt with Timelords.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like he'd get along well with one of my characters, Parabellum.


----------



## HiveMindFury (Jan 5, 2010)

Telnac said:


> When fighting damned near anything, Telnac's strategy is simple: run away!!!  (Teleportation device, don't fail me now!)



Damn teleportation devices! They make it so difficult to track prey!



Doctor Timewolf said:


> I have a strong doubt that Carcaron (Cool name, by the way.) has dealt with Timelords.



Cheers! And no, he hasn't ever dealt with a timelord. Although if you think about it, it shouldn't be too hard... how does The Doctor keep doing it? He goes up against some insanely dangerous stuff with nothing but a genius mind and a sonic screwdriver and somehow he manages to prevail... I love Doctor Who 



Novaluna said:


> Sounds like he'd get along well with one of my characters, Parabellum.



:twisted: well now you've got to tell me more! You got a thread describing Parabellum? (and that is one awesome name!)


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2010)

That's... Pretty creepy.
I'd hate to run into _him_ on a dark night.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice as long as you don't harm my fursona's bar or his clients he has no quarrels.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 9, 2010)

HiveMindFury said:


> :twisted: well now you've got to tell me more! You got a thread describing Parabellum? (and that is one awesome name!)


 
No, not yet. I will when I work on him a bit more. He's a new character and isn't very well-developed. I do have a pic, though.

Basically, he's a Horse of the Apocalypse, specifically, War. I'll make Pestilence, Famine, and Death, too, eventually.

Lol, the name came from watching a History Channel special on Luger pistols. I was like "Hmm, Parabellum....That's a cool word."


----------



## HiveMindFury (Jan 14, 2010)

Zane said:


> That's... Pretty creepy.
> I'd hate to run into _him_ on a dark night.



He's like a ninja, by the time you see him, it's already too late! :twisted:



The Drunken Ace said:


> Nice as long as you don't harm my fursona's bar or his clients he has no quarrels.



Well just so long as your fursona & his clients give him no reason to hurt them, they'll be fine.



Novaluna said:


> No, not yet. I will when I work on him a bit more. He's a new character and isn't very well-developed. I do have a pic, though.
> 
> Basically, he's a Horse of the Apocalypse, specifically, War. I'll make Pestilence, Famine, and Death, too, eventually.
> 
> Lol, the name came from watching a History Channel special on Luger pistols. I was like "Hmm, Parabellum....That's a cool word."



Do you have a link to that pic?

And that sounds awesome! It'd be pretty interesting having Carcaron fighting against War (it'd be kind of ironic too, since he's trying to start a war). Although he's already got one enemy who rides. A holy knight, Chosen of the Gods of Light, riding atop a furious black stallion. And Carcaron just can't seem to kill either of them...

That's a brilliant way of getting a name! No idea how I came up with the name Carcaron... I know how I came up with the name of his God though (Graaneck)... I was trying to think of an evil sounding name so I took the Chaos Gods from Warhammer and just worked from there.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 14, 2010)

HiveMindFury said:


> Do you have a link to that pic?
> 
> And that sounds awesome! It'd be pretty interesting having Carcaron fighting against War (it'd be kind of ironic too, since he's trying to start a war). Although he's already got one enemy who rides. A holy knight, Chosen of the Gods of Light, riding atop a furious black stallion. And Carcaron just can't seem to kill either of them...
> 
> That's a brilliant way of getting a name! No idea how I came up with the name Carcaron... I know how I came up with the name of his God though (Graaneck)... I was trying to think of an evil sounding name so I took the Chaos Gods from Warhammer and just worked from there.



Oh, I thought I posted it. Oops. http://novaluna.deviantart.com/art/Parabellum-145808574

Well, trying to start a war would sort of require the spirit of War to be alive, wouldn't it? XD That being said, being what he is, it's not likely he'd be killed. I mean, Death is his bffl. XD

Yeah, amazing what you can get from History and Discovery. I think Pestilence with have some sort of disease name, and Death will probably be something like Mortus. XD Rigormortus might be cool... And as for Famine.....well, no ideas there yet.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 14, 2010)

Him and my girl should totally yiff. >.<


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 14, 2010)

He's....wow. ;;;

Pretty...crazy. Savage, I have to say. I'm glad I'm just a Lynx.


----------



## HiveMindFury (Mar 18, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Oh, I thought I posted it. Oops. http://novaluna.deviantart.com/art/Parabellum-145808574
> 
> Well, trying to start a war would sort of require the spirit of War to be alive, wouldn't it? XD That being said, being what he is, it's not likely he'd be killed. I mean, Death is his bffl. XD
> 
> Yeah, amazing what you can get from History and Discovery. I think Pestilence with have some sort of disease name, and Death will probably be something like Mortus. XD Rigormortus might be cool... And as for Famine.....well, no ideas there yet.



I know I already said it in a note on FA, but that's an awesome picture! 

Hehe you just know that Carcaron would still try xD

Rigormortus would be awesome! You gotta use it! I don't have any ideas for Famine either :/



GummyBear said:


> Him and my girl should totally yiff. >.<



xD shame Carcaron feels no desire for sex whatsoever... that said, it could always be non-canon! What's your girl like?



Rainwhisker said:


> He's....wow. ;;;
> 
> Pretty...crazy. Savage, I have to say. I'm glad I'm just a Lynx.



Yeah, that pretty much describes Carcaron


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 18, 2010)

If your fursona lives in the same universe as mine, the SAS are gonna kick your ass.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

Wut? Someone hates dwagons?


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 18, 2010)

HiveMindFury said:


> I know I already said it in a note on FA, but that's an awesome picture!
> 
> Hehe you just know that Carcaron would still try xD



Why do I get the feeling it'd be more of a alliance, based on "the enemy of my enemy is my friend", but they'd hate each other the entire way? XD


----------

